# [SOLVED] Animated gif either too fast or doesn't work!



## big_george (Jan 19, 2009)

Greetings,

I own a small website. I've just received an advertising buy from a client who wants to display a banner ad for a month on the homepage.

I took a look at it and it's a pretty good-looking animated gif with a few short lines of copy that change at a comfortable rate.

I uploaded the animated gif they sent to see how it will appear and here's where the problem is. In IE, it flashes way too fast and "tears up" as it displays. In Firefox, there is NO animation. Tried it on four different computers--same results on all.

I wrote to the client, explaining the problem and they sent another banner, which is virtually the same, with the same results. I also went to another website on which they advertise and can see the same banner working just fine. Grabbed it from there, uploaded it and tried it on mine--got the same hyper-flash or no flash at all!

I've checked with some other folks, including people who seem to be in the know about graphics, and the confusion has INCREASED! Some of them are saying "It works fine in IE and Firefox." Other are telling me something about frame rates and correcting it in Photoshop (Huh?)

As you can tell, graphics is not my strong point. Can anybody help me here? Tell me just what the problem is and hopefully, where to go to get it fixed?

Here's where you can see the test page I put up--banner is smack dab on the top of the page under the masthead:

http://www.handicapping.com/indexbam2.htm

Thanks for your time, attention, and help.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: Animated gif either too fast or doesn't work!*

Hi George
Welcome to TSF :wave:

I have had a good look at the image 728.90.gif.

It is a standard three/four frame animated gif. 

I am sorry to say that the file is definitely corrupt. I can't open it in any of my gif animating software. The frame that is corrupt and therefore making it all corrupt, is the frame that has the wording:

EARN CA$H REWARD
On All BetAmerica
@@@@@@@@@@

The third line is unreadable. No amount of 'fiddling' will un-corrupted it. 

It is possible that it is only the file on the server that is damaged. Try uploading it again. If that doesn't work, then you will have to get a new one from whoever supplied the original.

Failing that, PM me with the missing wording and I can reconstruct it and post you the result.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: Animated gif either too fast or doesn't work!*

I have just read your post in full (I should have done that first instead of analysing the image :grin

Your client's copy is corrupt - it doesn't matter how many they send you, the result will be the same.

The other website, where it is OK has the copy before it got corrupted. I suggest that you contact your client and get them to ask the other website folk to email you a new copy.


----------



## big_george (Jan 19, 2009)

*Re: Animated gif either too fast or doesn't work!*

Problem solved!

In a most unexpected way.

After the client sent me several more banners, I experienced the same problem with ALL of them. I turned to rent-a-coder and received a reply accepting a low-price bid to help out. He could not get the problem to happen with the replacement banners!

After a handful of emails, it was determined that there had to be a problem somewhere in the transferring of the graphics or with the server on which they would be residing.

Finally, it dawned on me after something the coder suggested: check the FTP program. The default was ASCII. I set it to Binary, uploaded the banners and they work the way they are supposed to in both IE and Firefox.

I have used the program (an OLD copy of WSFTP) for years using the ASCII default and uploaded hundreds of graphics---but never an animated gif. After Googling some info on using ASCII vs Binary, that confirmed that this was the problem.

A lot of grief and a simple solution. I thought that happened more in real life than in Cyberspace!


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: Animated gif either too fast or doesn't work!*

Good News there George - well done matey!

Looks good on the home page...Dont forget to remove the test page with the grotty one on it! :wave:


----------

